
Did the octopus come from space? - gerbilly
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0079610718300798?via%3Dihub
======
thirduncle
An interesting article which has been getting lots of attention recently
(among humanoids at least). But wouldn't the original title be better?

